# First week at the new job!



## onlyxone (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry if this is long!

My first week wasn't too bad, I guess.

I was scheduled to work Wednesday, Thursday and Friday. Wednesday and Thursday was only from 5am-9am, which is before the store even opens so it wasn't too bad. Friday was 10am-5pm, which was a little scary.

I was nervous the first day, because, well, obviously it's a new job that I've never done before so of course I was nervous but it was pretty easy. I just had to grab boxes and stock whatever needed to be restocked. I just did the same thing on Thursday too. Plus, it was only the kids section, I didn't get to work anywhere else in the store.

Friday was super scary for me though! 

First at 10am, I had to unload a truck. and All the packages have assigned places so, you'd put boxes in one section that had to go in the Scrap booking area and boxes in another section that had to go to the Kids area and etc. Being new, I didn't know where all the stuff had to go, so I had to constantly ask "where does this box go?". I felt like a burden and one of the coworkers was getting annoyed with me, I think. She'd be like "Just think about it, where would this go?" in a snobby way..ugh! It wasn't helping me much, she knew that I was new but some people don't have patience. :no 

So it took 3 hours to unload the truck. Everyone else on the stocking team got to leave at 1pm, while I was stuck there until 5pm! So I asked one of the managers what I should do and guess what she said? "Just go out on the floor and help customers"  WHAT! I don't recall that being ANYWHERE in my job description. It says nothing about dealing with the customers, I'm supposed to be OVERNIGHT, as in, when the store is closed.

I don't really know where anything is in the store yet, so I'm not much help to the customers. Every time they asked me where something was, I had to basically say "I'm new so I'm not sure where everything is yet" So I either had to walk around with the customer to find whatever it was, or I had to go to the front and ask a cashier. They really need to have more people to be FLOOR associates, because there was literally no one else on the floor for me to ask. I was so nervous, I know I should of been smiling and asking if they were finding everything okay but I was just so darn nervous. I was probably more nervous because I didn't know where anything was and pretty much knew I wouldn't be able to help them really.

It was only the first week but it really kind of sucks. They're not very good at training. They basically verbally tell you what to do, they don't even show you and then expect you to do it. If I have a question, it's hard as heck to find someone to ask, because they're either busy with a customer or they're no where to be found! I also wish they wouldn't put me out on the floor during business hours but can you really be like "I'd rather not be scheduled to work on the floor because I have SA"? and I only make $.30 more than a cashier there. Don't get me wrong, the pay is better than what I was making working from home but I thought I'd get paid a little more than $.30 extra for doing overnight work.

I'll obviously keep working there for now, because money is money, but I think I'm going to look for somewhere else to work...A lot of reviews I read for the company said they suck to work for and I can attest for the one I'm working at anyway. 

Sorry this was long, just thought everyone would like to know how my first week went!  It's not so bad when you're doing the same thing each day anyway.


----------



## jmw1112632 (Mar 8, 2011)

onlyxone, congrats on the job! If you stick with it you'll get the hang of it. When my SA was at its worst, I couldn't even talk to anyone without going into a panic, turing bright red and start sweating. I think the one thing that helped me the most was getting a job like you got, dealing with customers. It was so terrifying for me, but to be completely honest I learned so much from it. My immediate reaction to panic when encountering a customer soon started to dissipate, and I finally started to be able to stay calm and relaxed around others. Although I still had SA when actually conversing with someone, that retail job helped me greatly with my SA and would never regret it for a minute. This is a great chance for you to face your SA head on. Keep at it!


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

Congrats!

I just started as an overnight stocker, too. 

I hate it oh so much.


----------



## onlyxone (Jul 2, 2010)

kelsomania said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I just started as an overnight stocker, too.
> 
> I hate it oh so much.


I have to agree, I don't care for it much either. It's such a physically demanding job, it's gets old after a while lol. but money is money I guess :roll


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

A big congrads to you! I'm happy for you.

However, maybe you could take it a step further. Possibly take a class at a local college.


----------

